# I Am A Newbie



## DARKWING773 (Oct 15, 2007)

How Do I Gain As Much Mass As Possible?  Without Using Steriods? What Supplements Are The Best And How To Take Them? Iam 6'1 200 Pounds Mthin Built


----------



## Big A (Oct 17, 2007)

All you need is to eat every 2 hours and to take a good protein powder. The best that exists is SynthePURE from www.synthetek.com


----------



## Tyrone (Oct 17, 2007)

Bump Big A!!!  SynthePure from www.synthetek.com is simply the best there is and you can even cook with it.  Add it to almost everything you consume and eat every 2 hours like Big A said.  Train heavy and hard and grow.  If you're not growing your either not eating enough, not using SynthePure, or doing too much cardio/training.


----------



## DARKWING773 (Oct 18, 2007)

im kinda thin will that work for me puttting on size


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 19, 2007)

DARKWING773 said:
			
		

> How Do I Gain As Much Mass As Possible?  Without Using Steriods? What Supplements Are The Best And How To Take Them? Iam 6'1 200 Pounds Mthin Built




You have to get diet correct. Eat 2-3 grams protein per lb of bodyweight and have plenty of good carbs and even good fats. The SynthePURE shakes will help you reach your goals.


----------



## body122506 (May 10, 2008)

I have a friend that wanted to get bulk fast and i think he took a lot of protein shake and after a couple of months he actually became very fat cause he wasnt working out.  So i think with the proper protein shake and workout you will bulk up fast.  My 2 cents


----------

